# Steelhead Nymph Swap



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It's time for a swap. I was thinking that steelhead are wintering in their holes now for a great winter/spring fishing so we could start there. Let's keep the eggs out of it for this swap. Any nymph you know has success catching steelhead will do. 

For those new to swaps, you tie 12 flies, mail them to the swapmeister (which will be me in this case) and you will receive one of everyone else's flies. We'll give it until January 21st which is slightly more than a month since Christmas is around the corner. This should be plenty of time for some winter fishing and the spring. 

Just post that you're in.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm in


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm in. Not sure what I will tie yet but am open to suggestions for a beginning intermediate tier.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Not sure what I'll tie yet,but I'm in


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

Me as well...


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm in. Not sure what pattern yet.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

I was thinking about this:










or










or

a cool looking caddis nymph that I don't have a picture of. It has black chain bead eyes, green legs (saddle hackle), and the body is chartreuse nylon cord that has been burned to a tip (it looks like a green body that is moveable and only attached to the hook at the front). Hard to describe, but it looks cool.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I think I'd like to be in. I'm just starting so I'll appologize right now for what you get.....but it's better than nothing and we all start somewhere. 
I can either do a Beadheaded nymph (hendrickson colours?) or Bead headed crystyle chennilled woolybooger. 

But I'm in!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the count so far:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steve
4. Dinoday
5. Cruncher
6. Rising Trout Flies
7. Wildcatwick

Need 6 more tyers.

Steve, any kind of nymph. Something in Caddis is usually pretty easy to tie.

Wild, don't worry about it. Sometimes the ugliest of bugs will catch fish better than the neat looking ones. Neat looking flies are designed to catch fishermen.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Don't forget me. You didn't put me on your list of those included. I am looking forward to this swap as I like to try out new flies or variations of old ones.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My apologies Rat Fink:

Here's the count so far:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steve
4. Dinoday
5. Cruncher
6. Rising Trout Flies
7. Wildcatwick
8. Rat Fink

Need 5 more tyers.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm in! I'll tie up some of my staple fly = Springs Wiggler! I've been know to get creative with color schemes but I think I'll stick with "basic black" for this swap.

GR, Thanks for Hosting this swap! Your requesting 12 fly's? Are you planning on 13 tiers or ??? Or did you want to get one of your own fly's back? :lol:

GR, As well and I hope you dont mind me jumping in with this but here's some information for you first time swappers to remember.

1) Put a "toe tag" on each of your fly's. Lets everyone know who tied which one.
2) Send your fly's in an "Altoid" container, this is a tried and true method of shipping. They are pretty much bullet proof.
3) Dont forget to include a self addressed "stamped" envelope so GR can send you fly's back! Small manilla envelopes work best. I get the smaller 6.5" X 9.5" one's, Walmart has them in a package of 6 for under 2 dollars! The last time I sent a dozen or so flys (and a return envelope) that way it cost me $.83!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the count so far:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steve
4. Dinoday
5. Cruncher
6. Rising Trout Flies
7. Wildcatwick
8. Rat Fink
9. Burksee

Need 4 more tyers.




Burksee said:


> GR, Thanks for Hosting this swap! Your requesting 12 fly's? Are you planning on 13 tiers or ??? Or did you want to get one of your own fly's back? :lol:
> 
> GR, As well and I hope you dont mind me jumping in with this but here's some information for you first time swappers to remember.
> 
> ...


Nope, 13 tyers with 12 flies tied by each. Thanks for the tips. It's been awhile and I forgot all about those points.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

what the hell, i got nothing but time on my hands for the next few weeks. i am in. i will tie a dusty's fuzzbuster in olive


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i want in on this too. i'll tie a light hares ear nymph in a size 10 with a pearl flash back on it. hot fly on clear water an sunny day.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the count so far:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steve
4. Dinoday
5. Cruncher
6. Rising Trout Flies
7. Wildcatwick
8. Rat Fink
9. Burksee
10. Quix
11. Steelslam

Need 2 more tyers.

I left plenty of time but let me know if everyone finishes early so we can get on to the next swap.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

i'm in with something special i've been working on.
Brent.


----------



## mrmom (Feb 15, 2002)

hey mr mom here . my son would like to get in on this 1 !!!!! he wants to tie a gold-ribbed hare's ear...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think I can handle this one:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the count so far:

1. Gunrod.................Soft Hackled Caddis with a twist. 
2. Tangleknot............TBD
3. Steve...................Caddis
4. Dinoday................TBD
5. Cruncher...............TBD
6. Rising Trout Flies....TBD
7. Wildcatwick...........TBD
8. Rat Fink................TBD
9. Burksee................Springs Wiggler
10. Quix...................Dusty's Fuzzbuster
11. Steelslam............Lt Hare's Ear
12. Wickedcarpenter...Something Special?????? Can't wait to see it.
13. Mrmom's son.........Gold Ribbed Hare's Ear

Swap is closed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Here's a pic of the nymph i'll be doing for the swap. The pic's do NO justice to the colors of this weave job.
















Who's Your Daddy Nymph


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What's the due date?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Jan 21st due date.

WC, you have got to teach me that weave thing one of these days. Nice bug.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll do a green caddis .Now we're gonna have to do a good job with WC in :yikes: all I can say is we've all got at least 1 great fly coming :lol: I've gotten 1 fly from him before and seen enough pics from him to say  :lol:I was thinking of a stone fly but I've seen WC's and I ain't that good :lol:


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm in Bears Czeck Nymph


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

flyingcrayfish said:


> I'm in Bears Czeck Nymph


FC, Although this swap appears "Closed" (13 participants max.) please wait for the offical word from the "Swapmeister" (Gunrod).


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

flyingcrayfish said:


> I'm in Bears Czeck Nymph


I'm sorry but the swap was closed when we reached our 13th tyer. I'll do another swap here very shortly. I just want to give everyone a chance to get these started first.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the count so far:

1. Gunrod.................Soft Hackled Caddis with a twist. 
2. Tangleknot............TBD
3. Steve...................Caddis
4. Dinoday................Green Caddis
5. Cruncher...............TBD
6. Rising Trout Flies....TBD
7. Wildcatwick...........TBD
8. Rat Fink................TBD
9. Burksee................Springs Wiggler
10. Quix...................Dusty's Fuzzbuster
11. Steelslam............Lt Hare's Ear
12. Wickedcarpenter...Something Special?????? Can't wait to see it.
13. Mrmom's son.........Gold Ribbed Hare's Ear

Swap is closed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

count me in I will tie a Rabbit tail hex


never mind I just saw it was closed


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry to those seeing this late. Keep your eyes posted for another shortly. Steve wants a streamer swap and I'd like to do some sort of dry fly swap soon.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

8 done, 4 to go :corkysm55 Keeping out of the cold, warm and i'm on a roll.
Pat, i'm open any date up to the 1st if you still make it out.The mother n law will be here until then to watch the kids


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have 10 done with two more to go before working on the other nymph swap.

I was checking the weather Brent and it doesn't look good. The warmest day is going to be 24 that I can see for now. Hopefully the weatherman is wrong again and we can get out at the end of the week. I'll keep my eyes posted.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm doing Hendrickson Nymphs. I'm almost done as well. The weather sure does help the tying!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm done now. I'll be working on swap #2 tonight.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My mailing address was sent out. If I missed someone please let me know and I'll re-send.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I will be tying a variation of a Bead Headed Pheasant tail nymph. I plan on cranking them out in the next week as an after work project. I sure am excited as this is my first swap.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

My flies will be in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here is the Green Caddis variation I am doing for the swap. Hopefully it is up to snuff. Got about another 6 or 7 to go and I'm ready to ship.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

may 12 nymphs are done, light hares ear. will be in the mail monday or tuesday.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've received flies from Rising Trout Flies.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Gunrod, Mailed you mine today. There's a "Baker's Dozen" in the box, the 13th is bonus one for the "Swapmeister"! Thanks again for hosting!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Fortunately I tied mine up early since I've been pretty busy at work to update the thread but I have received three packages. I haven't even opened them to say who they are from. I'm leaving Saturday morning until Monday night for PA to chase some steel so I'll update the thread on Tuesday when I have some time.

Thanks for the extra Burksee.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Burksee, flies arrived today.

Again I haven't opened any of the packages yet. I had a meeting this morning, work this afternoon and I'm still not packed to leave for PA in the morning so I'm way behind. I'll update and begin to open everything on Tuesday.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm going to tie up a stone fly pattern this weekend. Have fun in PA, Pat. I've been tying up a bunch for John for the weekend.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

I am pretty sure that I tied 13 as well.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

tangleknot said:


> I'm going to tie up a stone fly pattern this weekend. Have fun in PA, Pat. I've been tying up a bunch for John for the weekend.


Tie him up some extra. I'm not completely packed yet and will be short a few bugs myself.:lol: 

Actually I just need about a dozen easy flies, I should get them done tonight after work. I can sleep on the way out since I don't have to drive.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

sent mine monday afternoon. you should have them friday the 7th. good time to ya in PA.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

gunrod said:


> I can sleep on the way out since I don't have to drive.



Thanks for the chuckle!   :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You should have my lame flys soon if not already.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've got mine done and will be sending them out this week.Here's what it looks like








Hope it works for you all.Sorry it's a little blurry picture...stupid $400 camera can't even take a close up :rant: :lol: You get the idea anyway


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

Turn it to the mode with the "flower" symbol...


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

My pheasant tail nymphs are done and will be in the mail this week.

Gunrod can you send me a PM with your address info again please?


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Mine will be in the mail today(Thursday)


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

Man, was I in a funk. I had 9 of mine tied up before Christmas and I only finished today. They'll be in the mail tomorrow.

Tied an EB (electric blue) Stone by the way. My digital broke but there's a sample under my pics for sampling.

Thank you Gunrod for hosting.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks, I got stranded in PA an extra day (like that's a bad thing) and have gotten behind on updating the thread and some of my own tying. I'll try to get everything caught up on Sunday.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

All this snow plowing back to back with next to no rest really had me pushing myself to tie the last 2 flies :lol: We've been having some crazy snowfall this past week that's for sure.


----------



## mrmom (Feb 15, 2002)

my son got his done last night and they will be in the mail TODAY. end of the marking period at school. i think some of these teachers are nuts.......


----------



## mrmom (Feb 15, 2002)

they ARE in the mail and you should have then by tomarrow or tuesday !!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the count:

1. Gunrod.................Soft Hackled Caddis with a twist.......*Received* 
2. Tangleknot............TBD
3. Steve...................Caddis.............*Received*
4. Dinoday................TBD
5. Cruncher...............TBD
6. Rising Trout Flies....TBD.............*Received*
7. Wildcatwick...........TBD
8. Rat Fink................TBD
9. Burksee................Springs Wiggler.........*Received*
10. Quix...................Dusty's Fuzzbuster
11. Steelslam............Lt Hare's Ear...........*Received*
12. Wickedcarpenter...Something Special?????? Can't wait to see ...*Received*
13. Mrmom's son.........Gold Ribbed Hare's Ear

By the posts above I expect to receive a couple more on Tuesday. Remember, the deadline is Jan. 21st. Thanks......the flies so far have far exceeded expectations.


----------

